# Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Januar 2018



## henry73 (7. Januar 2018)

Heute gab's bei etwas Welle und viel Sonne auf Blech einige Grönländer, die sämtlich wieder released wurden. Ein bessere Forelle ist leider wieder ausgestiegen. Gut liefen knallige Farben und Sandaal-Dekor.

Gruß und Petri Heil!

Henry


----------



## Salziges Silber (7. Januar 2018)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Januar 2018*

fettes petri, 
sag blos ihr seit los.
ich für meinen teil hab diesen super tag nicht auf dem schirm gehabt, 
mist und ich wollte noch am samstag zum gerätedealer und mir die berechtigung für 2018 holen, naja.
heute früh klingelte das smarthandy:q wie wild und ich mußte mehrmals absagen.


----------



## henry73 (7. Januar 2018)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Januar 2018*

Hallo Salziger, frohes neues Jahr! Bei den Bedingungen heute und endlich mal wieder reichlich Sonne musste einfach was gehen. Hab mir die Jahreskarte gleich Anfang der Woche geholt. Ohne fühle ich mich irgendwie unvollständig als Angler. 

War teilweise eine recht gute Bissfrequenz heute, hat Spaß gemacht. So kann es weiter gehen. Wenn sie dann noch bisschen größer werden wäre es traumhaft,  kaum auszuhalten 

Gruß Henry


----------



## mathei (7. Januar 2018)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Januar 2018*

Petri Henry, die großen kommen beim nächsten mal


----------



## Holzwurm81 (13. Januar 2018)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Januar 2018*

Moin Moin , hat jemand Lust morgen früh in Dahme bisschen zu spinnen ??!! Gruß Bastian


----------



## silver68 (27. Januar 2018)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Januar 2018*

Moin
War jemand los die Tage?? Was läuft so??
Ich versuche es morgen mal auf Fehmarn...werde berichten.
Petri, Silver


----------



## dirk.steffen (27. Januar 2018)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Januar 2018*

Ich war Donnerstag bei uns an der Küste mit der Spinnrute. Klares Wasser, wenig Wind, gute Laune, keine Fische |supergri


----------



## fishing jones (28. Januar 2018)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Januar 2018*

Wir waren vor genau einer Woche zu dritt auf Fehmarn. 2x3 Stunden im Wasser, für mich sprang ne 41er Grönländer bei raus...
die anderen Beiden gingen leer aus. Der Fisch hat mitten in der Welle gebissen. 

War trotzdem ein toller Tag an der Küste, obwohl der Wind recht böhig daher kam[emoji4]

Petri

Gesendet von meinem WAS-LX1A mit Tapatalk


----------



## silver68 (28. Januar 2018)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Januar 2018*

So,gerad wieder @home gelandet...über 800km gerissen heute und nicht ein Anfasser gehabt...
Bis frühen nachmittag staberhuk bis Leuchtturm und zurück mit Blech und Fliege. Dann Wallnau und Altenteil:nicht angelbar...starke Tübung und Welle.  Hab dann den Tag in Marienleuchte ausklingen lassen. Keiner der anderer Angler die ich gesprochen habe hatte Fisch obwohl die Bedingungen nicht schlecht waren...naja zumindest einen schön sonnigen Tag an der Küste verbracht...
Im März geht's auf Als weiter...

Petri und Tl Silver


----------



## aesche100 (29. Januar 2018)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Januar 2018*

Das nenne ich mal einen echten Mefoangler! Klasse!!
Und weiter so. Beim nächsten mal kommt die 70+ und bleibt hängen. Wetten? Ich erwarte dann einen Bericht!

Schöne Woche und bis bald an der Küste#h#h


----------



## Smallmouth (30. Januar 2018)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Januar 2018*

Gestern zum Feierabend ne Süße im Dauerregen auf Spiro
und Polar Magnus in der blauen Stunde 
am Hausstrand releast . 
Noch eine unter der Rutenspitze verloren 
und zum Schluss noch nen Biss nicht verwertet.


----------



## Meerforellenfan (30. Januar 2018)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Januar 2018*



Smallmouth schrieb:


> Gestern zum Feierabend ne Süße im Dauerregen auf Spiro
> und Polar Magnus in der blauen Stunde
> am Hausstrand releast .
> Noch eine unter der Rutenspitze verloren
> und zum Schluss noch nen Biss nicht verwertet.



Fettes Petri#6

Bei schlechtem Wetter zählt das eh doppelt


----------



## blumi (31. Januar 2018)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Januar 2018*



Smallmouth schrieb:


> Gestern zum Feierabend ne Süße im Dauerregen auf Spiro
> und Polar Magnus in der blauen Stunde
> am Hausstrand releast .
> Noch eine unter der Rutenspitze verloren
> und zum Schluss noch nen Biss nicht verwertet.



:m Petri mein rauher Geselle am Wochenende geht es wieder gemeinsam los die Ostssehunter aus Lübeck :z

Nur ein Köder im Wasser fängt.


----------



## Double2004 (1. Februar 2018)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Januar 2018*

Bin seit heute Morgen auf Fehmarn unterwegs. Ausbeute nach 3 Stunden: 1x blitzeblanke 58cm und 1900g sowie eine Untermaßige. Läuft gut an...#6


----------



## silver68 (2. Februar 2018)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Januar 2018*

Ja dickes Petri!!!
Wo warst du unterwegs auf der Insel...Fliege oder Blinker??


----------



## Double2004 (2. Februar 2018)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Januar 2018*



silver68 schrieb:


> Ja dickes Petri!!!
> Wo warst du unterwegs auf der Insel...Fliege oder Blinker??



Gestern Nachmittag kam nichts mehr dazu. War auf der Ostseite zwischen Presen und Katharienhof mit Blinker unterwegs. Wind hat inzwischen auf Süd gedreht und schwächt sich ab. Mal schauen, welche Spots ich gleich ansteuere.  Werde berichten...


----------



## Double2004 (2. Februar 2018)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Januar 2018*

Heute waren es vier Kontakte: 1x 40cm gefangen, 1x Ü50cm nach kurzem Drill verloren und zwei kurzer Anfasser. Also Fisch ist da...


----------



## Colli_HB (2. Februar 2018)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Januar 2018*

Petri, klingt doch super! Weiterhin viel Erfolg!


----------



## Smallmouth (9. Februar 2018)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Januar 2018*

Gestern gab es noch ein Sundowner ( schwimmt wieder ) 
Später dann noch 2 Leos für die Pfanne und leichte 
Eisbildung an der Oberfläche.


----------



## Urehoved (9. Februar 2018)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Januar 2018*

Hallo zusammen, gehört ja eigentlich nicht in die Fangergebnisse, aber ich lese schon seit einiger Zeit mit. Neue Fänge hoffe ich im März eintragen zu können. Ich fische seit über 20 Jahren auf der Insel Aeroe, jeweils im Frühjahr und im Herbst und kenne mich dort gut aus. Allen zusammen wünsche ich tolle Fänge, es ist Klasse bei Euch im Forum.


----------



## Holzwurm81 (9. Februar 2018)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Januar 2018*

Petri , schöne Fische  und Sonnenuntergang !


----------



## Smallmouth (10. Februar 2018)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Januar 2018*

Moin Urehöved , 
habe auch schon oft auf der Insel gefischt , ist aber schon paar Jahre her . 
Wie läüft es denn z. B. beim Leuchturm Skoldernäs oder
Vitsö Mölle ? 
Waren meine Lieblingsspots mit schönen Dorschen 
Teilweise schon am Tag mit der Spinnrute und ab und dann 
auch Mefo .


----------



## henry73 (11. Februar 2018)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Januar 2018*

Heute wurde das "tolle" Schneeschauer-Wetter genutzt einen (für mich) neuen Strand mit der Spinnrute zu erkunden. Aufgrund der Kälte der letzten Tage war die Erwartung überhaupt etwas ans Band zu bekommen recht niedrig; eigentlich null. Aber egal; ich musste endlich wieder ans Wasser.

 Raus kam kurz nach 12 Uhr ein 45er Dorsch, der wieder seiner Wege zieht. Es gab noch ein kurzen heftigen Biß einer Mefo direkt nach dem Auftreffen des Blinkers, der leider nicht saß. Eine halbe Stunde vor Schluß raubte in 45m Entfernung eine schöne Forelle, konnte aber trotz sofortigen Anwerfens nicht zum Zupacken verleitet werden. Auch die Springerfliege fand keine Beachtung.

Direkt in der Uferzone waren teils große Mengen an Tangläufern zu beobachten.

Gruß und Petri Heil!

Henry


----------



## Smallmouth (12. Februar 2018)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Januar 2018*

Petri , ist schon recht merkwürdig 
was da noch bei der Kälte unterwegs ist.
Hatte die Tage auch noch paar gute Dorsche 
im flachen Bereich prall gefüllt mit STICHLING.


----------



## nielsgonewild (12. Februar 2018)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Januar 2018*

Gestern Erfolg gehabt in der Eckernförder Bucht!


----------



## Hänger06 (12. Februar 2018)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Januar 2018*

Petri zum Silber.
Gruß


----------



## tozi (12. Februar 2018)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Januar 2018*

Wahnsinn, wie lang dieses Jahr der Januar geht......


----------



## Brillendorsch (12. Februar 2018)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Januar 2018*

Petri zur REFO, 
ob Januar oder Februar ist doch Wurscht


----------



## minirummi (12. Februar 2018)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Januar 2018*

Ich glaube auch,  dass es sich um einen Fisch aus einem dänischen FoPu
handelt.
Trotzdem Petri zudem tollen Fang....


----------



## Hering 58 (12. Februar 2018)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Januar 2018*

Petri zudem tollen Fang


----------



## W-Lahn (12. Februar 2018)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Januar 2018*

Petri zum Steelhead!


----------



## Paddy1503 (12. Februar 2018)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Januar 2018*

Moin super fang habe im Februar auch 4 Steelheads gefangen normal angel ich mit Blinker oder mit Sbiro die 4 Stück haben alle auf Fliege gebissen die größte war 3,6 Kilo


----------



## Urehoved (14. Februar 2018)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Januar 2018*



Smallmouth schrieb:


> Moin Urehöved ,
> habe auch schon oft auf der Insel gefischt , ist aber schon paar Jahre her .
> Wie läüft es denn z. B. beim Leuchturm Skoldernäs oder
> Vitsö Mölle ?
> ...


Hallo Smallmouth,

 Im Jahr 2006 gab es die letzen Dorsche auf Aeroe in großen Größen und Stückzahlen, danach wurde es immer schlechter. Heute fängst Du eher einen Quastenflosser auf Aeroe als Dorsche. Auch mit der Brandungsrute, Plattfische ohne Ende aber nur Leos. Ja, Vitsö ist auf Forelle nach wie vor super, am Leuchtturm muss alles stimmen. Inzwischen fangen die Flachwasserzonen um Urehoved besser. Mal schauen was im März geht. Die Insel ist einfach zu schön um wegzubleiben und gefällt mir auch in schlechteren Wochen besser als Fünen.


----------



## Smallmouth (14. Februar 2018)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Januar 2018*

Danke für die Info , das mit dem Dorschen ist ja überall in
DK schlecht geworden . 
Mal sehen ob es besser wird jetzt wo 
die Bestände sich erholen .


----------

